# Omer



## Wanna Fish (Aug 26, 2011)

Well, with all this warm weather, it might be time to take a trip to suckerviller. Any new out of Omer?


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

I normally don't go until the 1st of April and that also depends on how warm the weather has been. Still too cold especially at night.


----------



## fishonjr (Feb 16, 2006)

I’ve seen a few posts on FB that some suckers are starting to be caught. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

Normally April 1 but I too have heard of a few being caught. Always some early fish caught before a good run. A warmer rain or sunny days will fire them up.


----------



## mrblond (Sep 17, 2016)

This wasn’t the rifle but I went to the Clinton in se mi yesterday for chrome and I couldn’t keep the suckers off my line. I had a dozen in a couple hours. Not complaining.


----------



## Wanna Fish (Aug 26, 2011)

Thank you for the reports. Appreciate it


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

I passed through Sunday coming back from Oscoda, lots of people not practicing “Social-Distancing” LOL


----------



## Moon dog (Mar 25, 2016)

Any reports on steelhead yet. Heading to the upper limit section next week (if water level holds)


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

You and 100 other people who are laid off. Better bring a pry bar to make room to fish.


----------



## FISH_4_TROUT (Aug 18, 2010)

Moon dog said:


> Any reports on steelhead yet. Heading to the upper limit section next week (if water level holds)


I went out Friday afternoon, knowing the rain was on its way. Never had a bite (not even a trout) until I was working my way back upstream near my truck. I was throwing a spinner through the last hole before I got out, and 2 chrome hens hammered the spinner. Ended up 2/2 with those being the only 2 hits of the day. I did spook at least 2 others near the bank that I got out on. Not a bad day. I’m sure it will be high until at least the weekend now.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Steelhead hide in undercut banks in the afternoon, you say?  Kings do the same thing in late Sept/early Oct. You would be amazed at 1) how far back some undercuts go, and 2) how many Salmon or Steelhead you can pack into an undercut bank. 

Thanks for the great report F4T.


----------



## june bugger (Oct 28, 2015)

Been pretty slow this year, everyone's practicing the social distance thing and not driving far unless it's absolutely essential and necessary to leave your home community. I'm really happy to see everyone following the rules, this should be over in 5-7 days


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

june bugger said:


> Been pretty slow this year, everyone's practicing the social distance thing and not driving far unless it's absolutely essential and necessary to leave your home community. I'm really happy to see everyone following the rules, this should be over in 5-7 days


You meant months, right?

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FISH_4_TROUT (Aug 18, 2010)

Fishndude said:


> Steelhead hide in undercut banks in the afternoon, you say?  Kings do the same thing in late Sept/early Oct. You would be amazed at 1) how far back some undercuts go, and 2) how many Salmon or Steelhead you can pack into an undercut bank.
> 
> Thanks for the great report F4T.


I agree they hide in undercuts. I was just stating that there were fish around to be had. The spot I spooked them was actually in about 6” of water, no undercut, and a high traffic area. I’m guessing they were just moving through and I scared them.


----------



## Moon dog (Mar 25, 2016)

Fishndude said:


> Steelhead hide in undercut banks in the afternoon, you say?  Kings do the same thing in late Sept/early Oct. You would be amazed at 1) how far back some undercuts go, and 2) how many Salmon or Steelhead you can pack into an undercut bank.
> 
> Thanks for the great report F4T.


----------



## Moon dog (Mar 25, 2016)

I experienced that many years ago on the EBAG. My late buddy and I caught well over a dozen ian a small area with a deep undercut bank.


----------

